# Phase II clicking noise



## DrVon (Aug 5, 2019)

So I finished my Phase II build and everything seems to work. Only issue is when I'm bypassed there is a clicking noise that gets passed through to the amp. The LED for the LFO is still blinking. Don't know if that should be the case when the pedal isn't turned on. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Robert (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes, the LED for the LFO should keep cycling in bypass.    

Make sure the wires going to your Input/Output jacks are as far away from the PCB as possible.     You might try moving them around with the pedal on to see if that helps.

As a last resort you _could_ use shielded wire, but I've never had to go to that extreme.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 5, 2019)

Is it ticking in time with the led?


----------



## DrVon (Aug 5, 2019)

I have the in and output signal wires underneath the pcb I will try and move them out from underneath. Hopefully that helps.









						New item by Ryan Carlson
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## DrVon (Aug 5, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Is it ticking in time with the led?


Yes it is.


----------



## Robert (Aug 5, 2019)

Yep, your input wire is running right below the LFO LED.    

Try to bring the wire above the PCB and lift it as far away as possible, that _should _do it.   I had the same issue with a Duo-Phase build a while back.


----------



## DrVon (Aug 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yep, your input wire is running right below the LFO LED.
> 
> Try to bring the wire above the PCB and lift it as far away as possible, that _should _do it.   I had the same issue with a Duo-Phase build a while back.


Thanks for the help. That did the trick!


----------



## Vman74 (Oct 7, 2021)

thanks for this post, also had a ticking issue for the Phase II and used a shielded wire just on the input wire, ticking went away.


----------



## DrVon (Oct 8, 2021)

Vman74 said:


> thanks for this post, also had a ticking issue for the Phase II and used a shielded wire just on the input wire, ticking went away.


Glad I could help 😜


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 8, 2021)

Actually, ticking like that means they're about to explode, and if the ticking stops they could go at any moment.

You should send any ticking pedals to me for safe BOM disposal and defusing.


----------

